# C-Section at 38wks - Gestational Diabetes



## HLC2109

Hi ladies :flower:

A bit of background first of all....
I was confirmed as having gestational diabetes at 28wks, Diet never seemed to work to control my GD no matter how strict I was so was put on metformin. Metformin worked for a couple of weeks and then gradually my numbers started to creep up again so I was put on insulin 3 times a day which has worked really well alongside diet and metformin.

I went for a growth scan at 34+4 and babys weight was estimated at 7lbs 5oz :shock:
I saw a consultant after my scan, he was not my usual consultant and was in and out of the room in a couple of minutes. He wanted me to repeat the GTT as he suspected GD - which is when I asvised him I already had GD! He then checked this in my notes and said 'c-section at 38 weeks' (It was almost as if he was saying this to himself) and then left the room!

Has anyone else been told that they are to have a c-section because of GD?

I was really annoyed that he didnt even let me ask why before leaving the room. I do have another appointment with my usual consultant on 15th May so I know I can discuss this then but it has been worrying me as a c-section never even crossed my mind until it was thrown at me in what seemed like a throw away comment!

Would love your thoughts on this ladies and if anyone has had a similar experience. :flower:


----------



## lisasmile

:hugs: 
I haven;t got any experience but didn't want to R+R. is your midwife available for phone calls? she might be able to explain why he thinks you need a c section?? and give you some info. 

the MWs I've had have been really helpful and generally happy to elaborate on what dr has said

all the best


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, I didn't have GD but my twins were actually born at 38wks and weighed 8 and 9 Ibs! They too were probably around the 7Ib mark at 34wks but there was no question of them being delivered earl based on predicted weight despite them being big for singletons never mind twins! Unless there is some other reason for delivering early and via section you don't know about, I would certainly be questioning their reasoning hun. 

My boys had to be delivered via section due to the leading twin being breech btw - nothing to do with size xxx


----------



## madmae

With drug controlled GD it is normal for induction/c-section to be at 38 weeks. This is because GD has a slightly higher than normal chance of still birth. He might have said c-section because of the size of baby now and the chance of it getting bigger and then a higher chance of shoulder dystocia. Though obviously he should have had the decency to stay and talk to you about this.


----------



## HLC2109

Thanks for your reply lisasmile :flower:

I saw my midwife a couple of days ago and she seemed completely baffled as to why a c-section would be needed although she has agreed that delivery by 38 weeks would be sensible due to GD and the size of baby which I did expect but as for the c-section I have been told to wait until I see the consultant to discuss further. Oh well, only a week to go!


----------



## HLC2109

madmae said:


> With drug controlled GD it is normal for induction/c-section to be at 38 weeks. This is because GD has a slightly higher than normal chance of still birth. He might have said c-section because of the size of baby now and the chance of it getting bigger and then a higher chance of shoulder dystocia. Though obviously he should have had the decency to stay and talk to you about this.

I think you are probably right about being due to size but as you say, if he would have had the decency to actually talk to me about it I would feel a lot better and not be constantly guessing! :flower:


----------



## HLC2109

lizziedripping said:


> Hey Hun, I didn't have GD but my twins were actually born at 38wks and weighed 8 and 9 Ibs! They too were probably around the 7Ib mark at 34wks but there was no question of them being delivered earl based on predicted weight despite them being big for singletons never mind twins! Unless there is some other reason for delivering early and via section you don't know about, I would certainly be questioning their reasoning hun.
> 
> My boys had to be delivered via section due to the leading twin being breech btw - nothing to do with size xxx

Thanks for your reply :flower:
Wow they were really good weights for twins! The only reason I can think of for the c-section is size but surely that should be a consideration nearer the time and not based on estimated weight at 34 weeks. Like you say maybe there is another reason that I don't know about (although I would have hoped they would have told me everything!) but I will most certainly be questioning why he came to that conclusion so quickly.


----------



## lollybabe2011

To me sounds like a Section happy doctor,
Even if baby was measuring bigger now, growth sometimes settle, and there is no definate indication that you can not deliver baby vaginally, while not get you a serial scan and see, Why not induce at 38wks, if baby was measuring bigger

I had GD last time started insulin at 24wks, I was induced at 39wks, delivered vaginally baba almost 8lb, no tear, nothing and I am 5ft 2in. My baby's growth actually settled down towards the end for me. This pregnancy I have been on insulin since 17 weeks,and will be induced round 39wks again, if baby bigger 38wks. 

The indication for delivering GD before 40wks, is risk of still birth not for size, hence the reason I said why not induce you a bit early, since you are going to be delivered early anyway.

I know a lot of medicated GD where I work that delivered vaginally, labour of a well controlled GD is not any different that normal labour, bear in mind that there a lot of women not tested that probably had GD and delivered 8-9lb babies vaginally.

You may still need to have CS but I think his approach is just way off, just my 50cents


----------



## lizziedripping

I delivered my first 9Ib son vaginally, and only struggled because he had a large head lol - it caused me problems physically, but other than that he was fine. i'd defo wait and see regarding size - scans are notoriously inaccurate x


----------



## skunkpixie

Ive never heard of having a c-section when having gestational diabetes (unless the baby is very large and wont fit throught the birth canal successfully). My SIL had c-sections with her 2 as she is a type 1 diabetic, but at our hospital with GD they induce you at 38 weeks for medicated and 39 weeks for non-medicated. I would discuss this with the consultant if you would prefer to try for a natural birth first. Ask if they will scan you at 37-38 weeks and if the baby is not too big, healthy and in a good position I would try to avoid a c-section. xxx


----------

